# Bong or Bowl???



## Kindbud (May 24, 2007)

sence some one made a paper or blunt poll why not a bowl or bong poll lol i like my bongs dont get me wrong but i like a nice glass bowl over a bong anyday just my 2 cents


----------



## Lougie (May 25, 2007)

i like a nice double percolating bubbler, kinda a good mix of both the bong and bowl IMO


----------



## Juggalo420 (May 25, 2007)

Bong For The Win!


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 25, 2007)

I own a bong, but seldom use it. Same with the vaporizer. I prefer my little ceramic pipe the most.


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 25, 2007)

iam a bong man for sure but what do you mean by bowl dude iama lost please point me n the right direction lol


----------



## Va Young bob Marley (May 25, 2007)

Bong 4 show just bout one wit 5 pipes for 75$ today. but my favorite is tha one I made from A elephant sprinkler lol. I fill tha trunk up wit bud An burn it down wen I dont have A dutchie.


----------



## hydro420 (May 26, 2007)

i like pipes but a glass bong is definatley my favorite


----------



## SmokinMom (May 26, 2007)

Pipe!  I am definately a bowl girl.    Lots of time I am in a hurry and don't have the time to get a bong ready anyways.


----------



## Draston (May 27, 2007)

Me and my roomies don't do it any other way! Bong all the way! Drop some water in that bad boy and 2 cubes of ice and fill that glass stem up and fire it up! 

Only way to do it in my opinion. Although I plan on purchasing a vaporizer this summer.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 27, 2007)

i prefer bubblers


----------



## metalchick832 (May 27, 2007)

A bong is my favorite when I'm online.  Because of the height of my keyboard platform on the desk I can load it, sit it under me and just lift one hand to light it.  LOL!  But, I do admit that I use the pipe a lot too.  I use the pipe mostly when I sit on the couch and watch TV... but I still say that A blunt with some friends beats both anyday!

~Metalchick


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 18, 2007)

Bowl > Bong

Im so used to the bowl because i have 2. Ive tried a bong too, but the bowl to me is a better smoke.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 18, 2007)

*Nothing but bongs here at the Grunt house. :bong1: *


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 18, 2007)

My first bowl I made out of elk antler, felt great in my hand, and smoked sweet. I made a bowl last year out of iron wood, and it smokes great too. Now I'm going to make a long stem out of meershum.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Mutt (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey read this the other day and seen this post. Figure be good response to this poll. 

http://www.whitman.edu/biology/Stuproj/YoungB/physio.html
*



			<H3>Methods of Ingestion
		
Click to expand...

*


> Smoked marijuana has been shown to be a more effective medicine for a number of ailments, when compared to orally ingested THC capsules. There are a number of methods of smoking marijuana, some of which can help to reduce the inherent perils of inhaling hot vapors containing particulate matter. Common methods include a rolled cigarette or joint, a pipe similar to a tobacco pipe, and various types of water pipes.
> Most studies concerning the physiological effects of smoking marijuana have used joints to administer the smoke. This method is commonly used with lower grades of marijuana by casual users, as it is fairly inefficient. Studies have shown that only about 10% to 20% of the THC contained in the original marijuana is converted into main stream smoke that enters the smoker's body, and not all of this is absorbed by the smoker's lungs. (cite Research Findings on Smoking of Abused Substances) Pipes are a more efficient method of smoking, but still allow for less than 45% of the THC to be available to the smoker. (Citation and more information)
> *So far the most efficient means of smoking has been through a water pipe. These devices have a couple of advantages over conventional pipes. First of all, virtually none of the smoke is lost to the surroundings, or "side-stream smoke." *This is achieved by loading the bowl with only as much marijuana as can be inhaled in one breath. The smoker draws all of the smoke into the chamber of the water pipe, combusting all of the marijuana, then "clears" the chamber in one breath. (cite Research Findings on Smoking of Abused Substances p. 45) Another advantage is that the hot smoke is passed through cool water before it reaches the smoker's throat. The advantages to this are twofold. First the smoke is cooled, which makes it easier for the smoker to inhale without coughing and reduces the damage done to the throat. Secondly, as the smoke passes through the water, some of the particulate matter that is suspended in it is filtered into the water. The THC molecule is not water soluble, so very little of it is lost to the water.
> A study is currently under way at the Institute for Smoking and Health in New York. Headed by Dr. Hoffman, this study's aim is to determine the harm-reduction potential of smoking marijuana through a water pipe as opposed to other methods. Funded by the Multidisciplinary Association for Psychedelic Studies (MAPS), this study will attempt to determine the most effective type of water pipe, then compare the constituents of the smoke that it provides the smoker with the smoke from a standard unfiltered joint. To determine the most effective water pipe, the researchers will measure the proportions of THC delivered to the amount of tar in the smoke. This study will also look at the feasibility and effectiveness of a vaporizer. This device is fundamentally different from other types of smoking in that it is not actually smoking at all. The vaporizer heats the marijuana to a point that is hot enough to activate the THC and release it in the form of steam, but not hot enough to actually burn the plant material. This form of ingestion holds great potential for a high THC/tar ratio, but is at this point a tedious process. Information about vaporization of cannabis versus smoking it is still fairly scant, but it is growing.



</H3>


----------



## Gargmel (Jun 18, 2007)

bongs alll the way.....


----------



## mrgreen (Jun 18, 2007)

bong all the way it's a deeper high to me


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 18, 2007)

AHHHH Sounds great,
   Learn something new everyday, that's my motto. I think it would be fun to be in the study group, Oh-Yeah, maybe even get paid for it, too much. LOL
smoke in peace and sign me up
KingKahuuna


----------



## berserker (Aug 9, 2007)

Love my glass bongs,clean cold water and some crushed ice.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 9, 2007)

BONG, BONG, BONG, BONG..... DAMN ITS 4:20 never fear the perculator is here lol.


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 9, 2007)

i love a nice glass bowl.. there just so good and fresh but dont get me wrong i love bongs too.. put some ice in there with some liquer love it but still the bowl is easier to conceal and what not..


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 9, 2007)

a bong a blunt a bowl a paper square,i love them all i always have to change it up just because i love them all the same.
oh but since its a poll i would say bong


----------



## louis (Aug 22, 2007)

Definately a bong.  Sharper hits.  Try that with a bowl and you get the back of your throat burnt.


----------

